# 2017-18 Pictures



## AtticaFish

Just wanted a place to throw up random pictures from this ice season....


----------



## BigFishHunter




----------



## Big Joshy

First drop of the year got a 13” white crappie. Ready for more action!


----------



## fishingful

A little pond management at my new home


----------



## Ksochor




----------



## BIGEYURK25

I’m a big fan of taking cool pictures alongside pics of fish, so here’s a couple of those


----------



## laynhardwood

here are a few pics from this season. I am hoping to add some more this weekend.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice Crappie Laynhardwood


----------



## laynhardwood

icebucketjohn said:


> Nice Crappie Laynhardwood


Thanks John


----------



## Evinrude58

Here is a couple nice gills and red ears


----------



## AtticaFish




----------



## Big Joshy




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Only time out so far,will have more bye end of the weekend


----------



## Saugeyeaddict




----------



## Saugeyeaddict

Nice crappie


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## EyeBaller

My 14 inch crappie and eyetrollers 15 inch perch


----------



## laynhardwood

l13.5” fattie


----------



## laynhardwood

upground warreye


----------



## Ksochor

Nice days work!


----------



## AtticaFish

Had to float my sled and gear out to the good ice over the weekend. A lot of strange looks from the people walking around the reservoir.


----------



## rodfather




----------



## rodfather




----------



## miked913




----------



## Shortdrift

Want to thank everyone that contributed the pictures on this Thread but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_*YOU ARE DRIVING ME BONKERS!!!!!! *_My back is ready but I still cannot walk well enough to go on the ice.


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Shortdrift said:


> Want to thank everyone that contributed the pictures on this Thread but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_*YOU ARE DRIVING ME BONKERS!!!!!! *_My back is ready but I still cannot walk well enough to go on the ice.


----------



## partlyable




----------



## AtticaFish




----------



## ekriet9




----------



## papangler

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 253404
> Nice days work!


I'm lovin all this fish porn, keep it coming. some real pigs from every catagory.I love checking out everybodies catches .


----------



## BIGEYURK25

That’s enough for now, don’t want to make any of you pass out. I’ll let you recharge and I’ll post more another time!


----------



## Mike Hatfield




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Id like to personly thank everyone for hiding there ugly mugs


----------



## tom Carroll

You can all see my ugly mug this is the best way to find them


----------



## Fallfrombetween

tom Carroll said:


> You can all see my ugly mug this is the best way to find them
> View attachment 254042
> View attachment 254041


Hahaha, yes! Now that's how you do it, tom. Underwater fish call


----------



## tom Carroll

Fallfrombetween said:


> Hahaha, yes! Now that's how you do it, tom. Underwater fish call


Here fishy fishy


----------



## Treeman




----------



## Treeman

I just learned that these are called ice candles.


----------



## Treeman

I named this a "fog bow"


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Treeman said:


> I named this a "fog bow"
> View attachment 254210


Oh no are fish porn has went rainbow on us lol I bet that was cool to c


----------



## Treeman

Just learned another new thing today, it is called a fog bow or colorless rainbow.
2 cool new things I saw on the South side of the causeway today on Mosquito Lake.
Yes Mr Hatfield, candles and rainbows. Lol


----------



## Mike Hatfield




----------



## Treeman




----------



## Mike Hatfield

Now that's a slaunch


----------



## mote1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AtticaFish

Almost embarrassed to post after the post above this one.


----------



## mote1977

AtticaFish said:


> Almost embarrassed to post after the post above this one.
> 
> View attachment 255199


That’s a pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pooch

Hey mote1977, do you need a new fishing partner, haha?


----------



## devildave

AtticaFish said:


> Almost embarrassed to post after the post above this one.
> 
> View attachment 255199


 Lmao....this will make ya feel better....but man there are some wicked fish pics on this thread keep em coming fellas


----------



## sherman51

you guys are doing it the old fashioned way, LOL. here is the way we ice fish in fl.








caught this little guy while bait fishing on 6# line and feather light rod.




























just a few of the fish we got back in dec.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

mote1977 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


man you guys killed em.
sherman


----------



## sady dog

Not huge but a good day on the bay !!


----------



## dfischer




----------



## LabattICE50

Proud of my boys!


----------



## sherman51

LabattICE50 said:


> Proud of my boys!


and proud you should be. there is nothing better than a dad with his young'uns in our great outdoors. i give kudos to you sir.
sherman


----------



## cb55




----------



## LabattICE50

Great job! I take your daughters caught the majority of those?!!


----------



## Fallfrombetween

Ice Steelhead - 28 inch


----------



## Zach216913

dfischer said:


> View attachment 255234
> View attachment 255235


Those are some nice ones !!


----------



## BrianSipe17

Most likely my final ice fishing adventure for this winter, yesterday. Brought home just under 100 gills on a private lake.


----------



## sherman51

cb55 said:


> View attachment 255248
> View attachment 255249


are you going to invite us over for a fish sandwich??

many many yrs ago on our local lake there was some kids going around on the lake selling perch sandwiches. sure looked good coming across the lake after 3 or 4 hrs of fishing.
sherman


----------



## cb55

Sherman you get over my way your more then welcome to come for supper


----------



## sherman51

cb55 said:


> Sherman you get over my way your more then welcome to come for supper


sure wish i could take you up on that offer. but that would be a long trip for supper.
sherman


----------



## redthirty

[A
TTACH=full]255277[/ATTACH] 
Smallest crappie I've ever caught. 
The perch picture , if you look at the screen of the fish finder. You can see a line going down the screen. I dropped a maggot down the hole.


----------



## Beepum19

Walleye/perch


----------



## Treeman

Best pics for me this year...
Thanks for the ride LCB...
Noah on the hunt after a leisurely ride out...lol
And I can't tell you Noahs new jigging technique( top secret) that caught some of these with after his 3rd time ever...at a boy!!!
That fish was truly GOLDEN!!!


----------



## joekacz

Treeman said:


> Best pics for me this year...
> Thanks for the ride LCB...
> Noah on the hunt after a leisurely ride out...lol
> And I can't tell you Noahs new jigging technique( top secret) that caught some of these with after his 3rd time ever...at a boy!!!
> That fish was truly GOLDEN!!!
> View attachment 255770
> View attachment 255771
> View attachment 255772


Very nice pic of your son being pulled by Leadcore.Next time have your son hold a long pole with a candy bar attached out in front of him and he'll get out there faster!! LOLLOL


----------



## Fallfrombetween

Old black dog on the ice.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

The end made up for the slow start. Good times fishing with good people.


----------

